# RLD HOBBIES SAMPLE HOPPER CAR



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

OK so ive been working with Robbie at RLD hobbie to get some custom cars made for CSX, Robbie decided to go ahead with them and sent me this great sample car. im in for at least 50 maybe 75 so the total run will be 300. i beleive half will have metal wheels and half will have plastic wheels. these are great looking cars painted in silver and it brings out a lot of the finer details of the ariso hopper cars,dont mis out on these as they are going quick call RLD if you are interested in these great looking CSX cars the pricing details are listed below..








Nick


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Sharp looking cars Nick. I am sure they will sell well; I can't wait to see pics of long consists. By the way the delivery time looks good for a special run.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Ohhhh...very nice.. I may have to pick a few up.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I was just informed that the price in the flyer no longer matchs the price on the web sites, i did not know the new MAP pricing policys have gone into affect for all retailers as of yesterday that why price is a little higher, but if you CALL your dealers you can probaly get a better deal they just cant advertise them no more. for example items like clearance stuff. so forget the emails and phone in all your orders for now on, ive always done this anyways cause it avoids mistakes...
Nick









P.S. thanks Alan..


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

I rather like the special 2-bay ones Robbie has, particularly the MILW and IC ones. Such a pity that the £ has taken a nose dive against the $. But I keep lookin' at 'em.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm waiting for his 4 bay USAT KCS cars


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice looking car. Should make a lot of CSX fans happy. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

How many are you buying RJ these roll thru your neck of the woods too dont they?
Nick


----------

